# Lightroom Beta 5



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Lightroom Beta 5 is out

I just got an email from Adobe, Did anyone else get it?



> Be the first to try the Lightroom 5 beta.
> 
> The Lightroom product team is excited to introduce the Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5 beta. A select group of experienced customers has been chosen to participate and provide feedback, and that includes you. Please join us in perfecting the next version of Lightroom.
> Here are just a few of the great new features in Lightroom 5:
> ...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

That's just strange, This post can't be seen for some reason,
Oh well, It's out anyways for the select few like me.



> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /photography-focus/103672-lightroom-beta-5-a.html was not found on this server.


----------

